# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.3 updated. It's comming again

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.3 updated. It's comming again*  *Added more nextel models, Ascend G312, cdma and more...*    *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why???* *- Huawei Android CDMA (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Flashing (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*   *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei Ascend G312* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei Ascend G312 Q* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei U2900 Nextel - Bario - Bit* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World First)* *Huawei U3315h** (Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei U3317* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei U5110e* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei U6020 - Scribe* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World First)* *Huawei U8730* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei U8680* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei T-Mobile myTouch - Phoenix* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST), Relock Phone, Restart Counters)* *Huawei T-Mobile myTouch Q - Buddy* *(Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup, Repair IMEI (World FIRST),Relock Phone, Restart Counters)*  *- Fixed Huawei U3220 unlock*  *- Added 10Gb  of Huawei firmware for SouthAmerica country. Arabic language and  others. (If you need specific language, or flash, please let us know)*  *- Added some Huawei cdma in beta test* *Huawei C8150 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Beta Test** *Huawei C8511 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Beta Test** *Huawei C8512 (Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash) Beta Test**
-----------------------------------------------------   *DISCLAIMER:
-------------------------- The change IMEI/MEID  option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of  restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.
-------------------------* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @GeorgeEcuador -> 10 FREE CREDITS
2- @TSMEnterprises -> 5 FREE CREDITS
3- @bojadzic -> 5 free credits  *Please contact us*  *You want free zZKey credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module here, and you will be next winner!*!!  
---------------------------------  *dongle update is required*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8667 (Ares) unlock & repair imei done!* *As usual here the proof of our work*  *Operation log:*    *Image showing !M3i repaired:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U2900 Bario unlock done* *Operation log:*     *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U3220 unlock procedure fixed.*  *Operation Log:*    

> Connecting...
> Phone Detected.
> Changing Phone Mode, please wait...
> Hard Version: Q62xx-OSBL-FLOW1.0
> Sending Loader(s) wait...
> Reconnecting Phone...
> Initializing...
> Reading Phone Info...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8800-51 (like U8800, U8800pro and other)... loader fixed* *Operation Log:*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## ود السنتر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

